#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  No Man's Sky

## Assassin

Inspired by the adventure and imagination we love from classic science fiction, No Man's Sky offers you a galaxy to explore, full of unique planets and lifestyles, as well as hazards and constant actions.In No Man's Sky, each star is the light of a distant sun, orbited by planets full of life, and you can go see someone of your choice. It flies easily from deep space to planetary surfaces, without loading screens and without limits. In this universe infinitely generated by the procedures, you will discover places and creatures that no other player has ever seen before, and perhaps never.The galaxy is a place of life and breathing. Commercial convoys travel among the stars, factions fight over the territory, pirates drive the foolhardy, and the police always watch. All other players live in the same galaxy and you can choose to share your discoveries with them on a map that covers the known space. You can see the results of their actions and even your ...


No Man's Sky : Trailer

----------

